# seeing double while playing 3d movies?



## freebird_9924 (May 13, 2012)

i've bought hp envy 17 n3D 3090NR.

i can play one 3d trailer of puss in boots preinstalled in my hp laptop..that's laos not much convincing for 3d..so i wanted to check if my laptop can play 3D well other movies/clip too..

i tried to play avatar but it is showing double images/video..







```
http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/8798/capturebd.png
```

any solution?

how to check if 3d is properly working on my laptop? any other clip which can be best experienced in 3d?

thx.


----------



## hellrazor (May 13, 2012)

Wait, two images side-by-side? What program are you using?


----------



## freebird_9924 (May 13, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> Wait, two images side-by-side? What program are you using?



trid both in gom player and yberlink power dvd 10


----------



## 95Viper (May 13, 2012)

Looks like you have the "Demo Mode" check in CCC with split screen  enabled.
Un-check the "demo mode", if it is checked.



Your link to the PNG is incorrect, too, in the opening post.


----------



## freebird_9924 (May 13, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Looks like you have the "Demo Mode" check in CCC with split screen  enabled.
> Un-check the "demo mode", if it is checked.
> 
> View attachment 47088
> ...



it's disabled already..check screenshot..


```
http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/7359/captureln.png
```


----------



## 95Viper (May 13, 2012)

Try enabling it, in full screen mode and test it.
Then turn it off again and see.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 13, 2012)

There's different types of 3d, SBS (side-by-side) which is what your seeing, sequential and Top-and-Bottom. The best app I can find that supports these plus more is Bino 3d.


----------



## freebird_9924 (May 13, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Try enabling it, in full screen mode and test it.
> Then turn it off again and see.



still showing double video..though in 3d




CrackerJack said:


> There's different types of 3d, SBS (side-by-side) which is what your seeing, sequential and Top-and-Bottom. The best app I can find that supports these plus more is Bino 3d.



will this player show single image insead of double?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 13, 2012)

freebird_9924 said:


> still showing double video..though in 3d
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes... if your monitor/tv supports 3d. And if you have glasses


----------



## freebird_9924 (May 13, 2012)

CrackerJack said:


> yes... if your monitor/tv supports 3d. And if you have glasses



my hp envy 17 3d 3090nr supports 3d and came with 3d glasses too..

i'll try this software..

but following is mentioned on ur link
"Just a reminded that the Bino player is not currently compatible with 3D Vision, although the player does support OpenGL Quad Buffer Stereo on compatible video cards, and it can also play using anaglyph, interlaced or Side by Side output."

will it support 3d for sure? 


will it make any conflit with other codec or players?


----------

